# How to create sub-tables in Excel?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

For example, I'm making a RSVP list. Where I want to put individual family members' names in sub tables under the house owner's name.
Something like the picture attached.

How do I achieve that?

Currently I made a simple Text file to find names easily with ctrl+F. But it is very clumsy and looks disorganized.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Like this:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Column widths for A through L are 30 pixels wide.
Row heights were left at 20 pixels high.

Cells A1, B1, C1, and D1 are merged into a single cell.
Cells E1, F1, G1, and H1 are merged into a single cell.
Cells I1, J1, K1, and L1 are merged into a single cell.

Cells A2, B2, C2, and D2 are merged into a single cell.
Cells E2, F2, G2, and H2 are merged into a single cell.
Cells I2, J2, K2, and L2 are merged into a single cell.

Cells A3 through C6 are merged into a single cell.

Cells D3, E3 and F3 are merged into a single cell.
Cells G3, H3 and I3 are merged into a single cell.
Cells J3, K3 and L3 are merged into a single cell.

Cells D4, E4 and F4 are merged into a single cell.
Cells G4, H4 and I4 are merged into a single cell.
Cells J4, K4 and L4 are merged into a single cell.

Cells D5, E5 and F5 are merged into a single cell.
Cells G5, H5 and I5 are merged into a single cell.
Cells J5, K5 and L5 are merged into a single cell.

Cells D6, E6 and F6 are merged into a single cell.
Cells G6, H6 and I6 are merged into a single cell.
Cells J6, K6 and L6 are merged into a single cell.

Cells A7, B7, C7, and D7 are merged into a single cell.
Cells E7, F7, G7, and H7 are merged into a single cell.
Cells I7, J7, K7, and L7 are merged into a single cell.

To merge a set of cells, say A1 through D1, start by clicking once in cell A1 then drag the mouse cursor over into D1, which creates this light-blue rectangle. Right-click anywhere in that light-blue rectangle and select " Format cells...", then click the "Alignment" tab, click the little box next to "Merge cells" to put a checkmark (tick) in it and then click "OK.


----------

